# what form will really show off antlers



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

Full sneak I am guessing will be best.

Which full sneak mannikan? There seems to be a ton of them out there.

Pics would be helpful.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

I would like to see pics also. Im looking at the Ben Mears offset shoulder full sneak and the Joe Meder offset shoulder full sneak. The forms online on mckenzies website are hard to tell. Anyone have pics of these that they had done?


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

nelliott said:


> I would like to see pics also. Im looking at the Ben Mears offset shoulder full sneak and the Joe Meder offset shoulder full sneak. The forms online on mckenzies website are hard to tell. Anyone have pics of these that they had done?


Those are the 2 I am looking at plus the extreme sneak, but there are hardly any pictures online

A lil help guys?


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

anyone???


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

my all time favorite pose........extreme full sneak by matt thompson


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone have any good pics of any of the three mounts ref above???


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

JerseyJays said:


> my all time favorite pose........extreme full sneak by matt thompson


Thats the one I would love to see some pics of, do you have any?


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

I give up....


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

Here a Joe meder 3/4 sneak offset shoulder


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

PS Congrats on that stud if a buck nelliot ray sent me that pic.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and thanks for the congrats man. Thats one heck of a G2 on yours...


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I personally like the head up series, it will really show off the rack, and the pose as a whole flows really nice. I have a few on my site.


----------



## brownback (Aug 15, 2006)

*Full Sneak*

Here's a full sneak I just got back. Looks great My next one will be a semi-sneak!


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

heres a few of the extreme sneak....... (the right deer is extreme sneak on the pics with the 2 deer)


----------

